

With All Due Respect: The Patent System’s Not Broken - ekm2
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/11/with-all-due-respect-the-patent-system-is-not-broken/

======
orangecat
Well, that certainly brings my opinion of IBM down a notch.

